# [J'y suis ?] l@ sur le forum... coup de gueule

## salamandrix

Lorsque la premi}re ({videmment les accents ne passe pas pour le moment... oui j'ai oubli{ le pluriel...)

Pas grave on a gagne les anglais ce soir donc pas besoin des accents.  :Smile: 

Bon reprenons.

C'est quoi ce bordel ? Impossible de se connecter sur internet via un bon vieux modem adsl (oui le truc qui utilise encore pppoe-start).

Et tout cela pourquoi ? parce que /bin/id n'existe pas et qu'il faut faire a la main le lien symbolique vers /usr/bin/id...

Non reellement je n'enrage pas mais en 

oups je ne maitrise pas links....

Donc je n'enrage pas mais en 2003 ou 2004 ou 2002 enfin bref je ne sais plus trop, j'avais tente une install de gentoo et impossible d'avoir une connexion internet via pppoe-start (a l'epoque la commande etait differente). Non sincerement c'est moi qui m'y prend mal ! 

Pourquoi ce lien symbolique qui bloque pppoe-start n'est pas fait ? (@ la base...)

----------

## Dismantr

Tu sais... Ce qui est fait et pas fait est un sujet sensible sur Gentoo...    :Confused:  Il semble que les développeurs aient quelque peu du mal à rester unis devant l'effort et les visions divergent ; aussi, les personnes pour maintenir et améliorer les paquets se font rares...

Je n'ai qu'un conseil : l'indulgence et le report de ce problème à la personne qui maintient le paquet  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

tout simplement parceque sous gentoo on n'utilise plus pppoe-start mais directement un /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 (lien symbolique vers net.lo) avec un fichier de configuration conf.d/net réglé aux petits oignons  :Laughing: 

Regarde le fichier conf-d/net.exemple pour la configuration "ppp" ou si ca ne marche pas la configuration "adsl"

----------

## dapsaille

Bonjour, titre et pas rallage   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## SnowBear

et RTFH ?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part4_chap3

(3.d. L'ADSL avec PPPoE/PPPoA)

Après moi je dit ça je dit rien.

----------

## gglaboussole

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pourquoi ce lien symbolique qui bloque pppoe-start n'est pas fait ? (@ la base...)

 

Parcequ'il a du être cassé par une mise à jour de coreutils...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-549693-highlight-coreutils+pppoe.html et 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-549646-highlight-coreutils+pppoe.html

Il suffit donc de réemerger rp-pppoe...ce qui sans le net n'est pas évident   :Rolling Eyes:   ! Donc il faut faire ce fameux lien symbolique, mais ils ont raison tu ne devrais plus utiliser rp-pppoe "c'est deprecated", j'ai eu un soucis avec firehol https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-572173-highlight-firehol+pureftpd.html qui venait de son utilisation

----------

## kopp

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

>  *salamandrix wrote:*   
> 
> Pourquoi ce lien symbolique qui bloque pppoe-start n'est pas fait ? (@ la base...) 
> 
> Parcequ'il a du être cassé par une mise à jour de coreutils...
> ...

 

Si tu ne fais pas le sale avec tes paquets, tu devrais encore avoir l'archive sur ton disque et pas besoin du net... donc pas de soucis

----------

## lesourbe

on le pend s'il a oublié etc-update ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Lorsque la premi}re ({videmment les accents ne passe pas pour le moment... oui j'ai oubli{ le pluriel...)
> 
> Pas grave on a gagne les anglais ce soir donc pas besoin des accents. 
> 
> Bon reprenons.
> ...

 

J'crois qu'il faudrait interdire de poster le samedi soir, ça éviterait d'avoir des mecs bourrés qui postent leurs inepties du moment  :Very Happy: .

----------

## kwenspc

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'crois qu'il faudrait interdire de poster le samedi soir, ça éviterait d'avoir des mecs bourrés qui postent leurs inepties du moment .

 

+1

Allez avoues salamandrix: tu en étais à combien de verres?

----------

## Temet

Pas de "s" à l'impératif sur les verbes du premier groupe.

Mais non, je ne suis pas chiant... c'est juste une impression   :Laughing:  

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Allez avoues salamandrix: tu en étais à combien de verres?

 

J'crois que c'était sévère, parce qu'on n'a plus de nouvelles depuis. J'espère qu'il s'en remettra (t'as pas passé tes vacances en bretagne au moins ?)

----------

## truc

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> tes vacances en bretagne au moins ?)

  Mais qu'estce que ça veut dire?  :Razz:  gare aux moqueries!

----------

## Temet

Perso je suis Breton et ai quitté ma Bretagne pour 5 années à Lille ... dans le Nord.

Paye ton CV   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *truc wrote:*   

> Mais qu'estce que ça veut dire?  gare aux moqueries!

  C'est juste qu'il vaut mieux éviter de passer une soirée avec que des bretons quand on ne l'est pas  :Very Happy:  (ça peut faire très mal à la tête et à l'estomac)

EDIT : j'suis à Rennes depuis toujours (23 ans), et c'est vrai qu'il faut bien l'avouer les fêtes sans alcool c'est pas notre fort   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xaviermiller

si pour toi alcool = cidre, alors...   :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pas de "s" à l'impératif sur les verbes du premier groupe.
> 
> Mais non, je ne suis pas chiant... c'est juste une impression   

 

Vas-y, qu'est-ce qu'tu dis ?

NB : joli contre exemple, non ?

----------

## lesourbe

bon c'est vrai "aller" ... c'est un verbe un peu particulier, on pourrait croire qu'il est du troisième groupe.

La conjugaison, c'est bon, manges-en.

NB: deuxième contre exemple  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Pas vraiment, ce sont pour des raisons de prononciation.

L'impératif d'"aller" reste "va" et celui de "manger" ... bah "mange".

PS : la dernière fois que j'ai dit que "aller" était du premier groupe je me suis fait descendre... et en cherchant sur le net là... bah en fait il est bien du premier groupe... merde, j'avais raison en plus  :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pas vraiment, ce sont pour des raisons de prononciation.

 

comment ça pas vraiment ?

une raison de prononciation, n'est-elle pas une bonne raison (tm) ?

----------

## davidou2a

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   Mais qu'estce que ça veut dire?  gare aux moqueries!  C'est juste qu'il vaut mieux éviter de passer une soirée avec que des bretons quand on ne l'est pas  (ça peut faire très mal à la tête et à l'estomac)
> 
> EDIT : j'suis à Rennes depuis toujours (23 ans), et c'est vrai qu'il faut bien l'avouer les fêtes sans alcool c'est pas notre fort  

 

ahhh la rue de la soif  :Razz: 

----------

## guilc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pas vraiment, ce sont pour des raisons de prononciation.
> 
> L'impératif d'"aller" reste "va" et celui de "manger" ... bah "mange".
> 
> PS : la dernière fois que j'ai dit que "aller" était du premier groupe je me suis fait descendre... et en cherchant sur le net là... bah en fait il est bien du premier groupe... merde, j'avais raison en plus 

 

Heu, je sais pas ou t'as cherché, mais "aller" n'est PAS du premier groupe... C'est un verbe très irrégulier du troisième groupe...

Tu as bien fait de te faire engueuler : le premier groupe ne contient QUE des verbes RÉGULIERS en "er"...

Suffit d'ouvrir un becherelle pour le confirmer  :Wink:  (sur le net on trouve parfois aussi plein de co****ies hein  :Wink: )

Quant aux cas de "s" à l'impératif : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phonème_éphelcystique

Ce sont des cas particuliers

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> si pour toi alcool = cidre, alors...  

 

T'oublies le chouchen  :Very Happy: 

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> ahhh la rue de la soif 

 

Voila un très bon exemple  :Very Happy:  !

 *guilc wrote:*   

> mais "aller" n'est PAS du premier groupe... C'est un verbe très irrégulier du troisième groupe...

 

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, 

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Quant aux cas de "s" à l'impératif : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phonème_éphelcystique
> 
> Ce sont des cas particuliers

 

Ah j'connaissais pas ça, en tout cas j'trouve ça bien que sur ce forum on essaye d'avoir un français correct

----------

## Temet

Bon, faut plus les casser avec ce verbe à la con  :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bon, faut plus les casser avec ce verbe à la con 

 

grmbl de sources foireuses !

nous avons donc solutionné ce problème, il est tout clôturé et on en reparlera plus.

vive les verbes du premier groupe !

----------

## Enlight

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pas vraiment, ce sont pour des raisons de prononciation.
> 
> L'impératif d'"aller" reste "va" et celui de "manger" ... bah "mange".
> 
> PS : la dernière fois que j'ai dit que "aller" était du premier groupe je me suis fait descendre... et en cherchant sur le net là... bah en fait il est bien du premier groupe... merde, j'avais raison en plus 

 

Mais t'es fou???!!! http://www.la-conjugaison.fr/du/verbe/aller.php 3e groupe coco!!!! et pour le s qu'on ne met pas à l'impératif c'est uniquement si le sujet n'est pas présent dans la phrase ex :

mange!

Maintenant tu manges!

edit : arf devancé

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Maintenant tu manges!

 

Mais là tu as du présent, pas de l'impératif  :Wink: 

EDIT : arf Enlight c'est lui aussi laissé sombrer dans le péché de la boisson, il faut vraiment interdire les posts le samedi soir

----------

## kopp

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Pas vraiment, ce sont pour des raisons de prononciation.
> 
> L'impératif d'"aller" reste "va" et celui de "manger" ... bah "mange".
> 
> PS : la dernière fois que j'ai dit que "aller" était du premier groupe je me suis fait descendre... et en cherchant sur le net là... bah en fait il est bien du premier groupe... merde, j'avais raison en plus  
> ...

 

Arf, tu t'es quand même fait grilled de presque une semaine Enlight, pas mal  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Maintenant tu manges! 
> 
> Mais là tu as du présent, pas de l'impératif 

 

Ne pas confondre le mode et le temps : ici, c'est le mode indicatif (présent)

----------

## davidou2a

apres les trolls informatiques voiçi les trolls de maitre capello  :Smile: 

----------

## VisualStation

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> apres les trolls informatiques voiçi les trolls de maitre capello 

 

Au moins c'est pas le forum ubuntu ici  :Very Happy: 

Ou le site de AOX

----------

## Temet

Quelle drôle d'idée de mettre une cédille à "voici"   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

C'est plus joli je trouve.   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Franchement, la langue française est un véritable labyrinthe/bazar/bordel. Il y a tellement de règle et d'exceptions que ça en devient lassant. J'étais sur le site du Bescherelle l'autre jour et on peut y faire des tests... Quelle catastrophe, je faisais moins de faute sur les tests d'anglais que de français. Bon, il faut reconnaitre que les tests anglais abordaient des sujets plus faciles, mais quand même.

----------

## davidou2a

 *VisualStation wrote:*   

> Au moins c'est pas le forum ubuntu ici 
> 
> Ou le site de AOX

 

C'est du troll intelligent  :Smile:  du moins instructif ou plutot un troll a embrouiller les linguistes  :Razz: 

----------

## titoucha

Pour moi ce n'est meme pas du troll, c'est une discution pour améliorer le français des messages du forum.

----------

## d2_racing

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pour moi ce n'est meme pas du troll, c'est une discution pour améliorer le français des messages du forum.

 

Pour moi ce n'est même pas du troll, c'est une discussion pour améliorer le français des messages du forum.

Voici c'est mieux comme ça.

----------

## titoucha

Malheureusement pour le ^ sur meme, c'est pas une faute de ma part mais opéra ne me permet pas de le faire, voila ce que ça donne m^eme.

Par contre pour discussion j'ai honte  :Embarassed: 

----------

## truc

c'est sympa un petit thread comme ça, ça permet d'être au courant des dernières 'nouveautés' coté langue française  :Wink: 

Quoi j'ai dis nouveautés?  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

 *truc wrote:*   

> c'est sympa un petit thread comme ça, ça permet d'être au courant des dernières 'nouveautés' coté langue française 
> 
> Quoi j'ai dit nouveautés? 

 

Titoucha : prends un vrai navigateur qui te permet d'utiliser tous les caractères comme il se doit !

----------

## titoucha

Avant j'utilisais firefox et j'avais plusieurs sites ou je vais qui ne s'affichaient pas correctement alors qu'avec opera pas de problème donc mon choix à été vite fait.

----------

## Dismantr

A ce propos, je suis en train d'adopter Kazehakase... J'adore sa navigation à coups de souris (les mouvements de souris sont scriptable)... Il faut que je regarde quel est son occupation des ressources ; je suis curieux de lui faire tenir la comparaison à Firefox...

----------

## d2_racing

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Malheureusement pour le ^ sur meme, c'est pas une faute de ma part mais opéra ne me permet pas de le faire, voila ce que ça donne m^eme.
> 
> Par contre pour discussion j'ai honte 

 

Pas de problème mon ami...c'était pour détendre l'atmosphère  :Smile: 

----------

## default

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Pour moi ce n'est meme pas du troll, c'est une discution pour améliorer le français des messages du forum. 
> 
> Pour moi ce n'est même pas du troll, c'est une discussion pour améliorer le français des messages du forum.
> 
> Voici c'est mieux comme ça.

 

Erreur! Erreur!

En français on écrit discution. To discuss est un verbe anglais, et en français nous avons le verbe discuter.. et pas discusser ;)

----------

## default

raa et puis je doute maintenant. :(

----------

## kwenspc

 *default wrote:*   

> raa et puis je doute maintenant. 

 

t'as de quoi douter...discussion est bel et bien un mot du langage français (et c'est un mec qui fait énormément de faute qui te le dit  :Mr. Green: )

----------

## swilmet

J'ai vérifié au dico, et c'est discussion. D'ailleurs, firefox me souligne discution et me propose "discutions", mais ça c'est pour "nous discutions".

----------

## SnowBear

ziva arrété vous prendr la teté avec le franSais là.

OK je suis déjà très très loin.

----------

## d2_racing

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *default wrote:*   raa et puis je doute maintenant.  
> 
> t'as de quoi douter...discussion est bel et bien un mot du langage français (et c'est un mec qui fait énormément de faute qui te le dit )

 

C'est vraiment bon ce commentaire  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *default wrote:*   raa et puis je doute maintenant.  
> 
> t'as de quoi douter...discussion est bel et bien un mot du langage français (et c'est un mec qui fait énormément de fautes qui te le dit ) 
> 
> C'est vraiment bon ce commentaire 

 

J'aimerais faire remarquer qu'on dit "la langue française" et pas "le langage français" : On distingue généralement la langue (système de signes) et le langage (faculté humaine mise en uvre au moyen d'un tel système). [1]

----------

## truc

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> A ce propos, je suis en train d'adopter Kazehakase... J'adore sa navigation à coups de souris (les mouvements de souris sont scriptable)... Il faut que je regarde quel est son occupation des ressources ; je suis curieux de lui faire tenir la comparaison à Firefox...

 

ouais, c'est super ça, j'ai découvert ça avec opera car c'est la config par défaut depuis bien longtemps, mais quand je me suis mis (plus) à firefox, il me fallait absolument ça! d'où le plugin 'mouse gestures'  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'aimerais faire remarquer qu'on dit "la langue française" et pas "le langage français" : On distingue généralement la langue (système de signes) et le langage (faculté humaine mise en uvre au moyen d'un tel système). [1]

 

humppffffeiinnnnnng

----------

## kopp

Respire kwenspc... Je sais que ma référence te ....

Je ne doute pas que l'erreur était un horrible anglicisme et je comprends ta souffrance, je suis incapable de parler sans mélanger des mots d'un peu toutes les langues (bon, de 3 langues...)

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> je suis incapable de parler sans mélanger des mots d'un peu toutes les langues (bon, de 3 langues...)

 

ça va m'arriver dans quelques mois, c'est sûr  :Wink: 

----------

## salamandrix

bon aller je remonte le topic et j'avoue en faisant mon mea culpa : c'est vrai j'étais bourré  :Smile:  et avais en conséquence fait très mal fais mes recherches...   :Embarassed: 

Je suis pardonné ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## blasserre

deux mois pour cuver, tu devais en tenir une bonne !

meuhoui on te pardonne... de quoi déjà ?

----------

## salamandrix

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> deux mois pour cuver, tu devais en tenir une bonne !
> 
> meuhoui on te pardonne... de quoi déjà ?

 

Je ne sais plus moi même, je n'ai pas relu la première p[l]age...  :Wink: 

----------

